# Any Psychologist Jobs?



## ankaf

Hello everybody,


I am a clinical psychologist, I am certified and everything in my country, and my husband has had some job offers in Singapore and Dubai. We didn't take a decision , but I was wondering how hard it would be for me to find a job there. Does anybody have any idea? Do people go to an English speaking psychologist in Singapore or Dubai?


----------



## JWilliamson

*Looking for work in Asia*



ankaf said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> I am a clinical psychologist, I am certified and everything in my country, and my husband has had some job offers in Singapore and Dubai. We didn't take a decision , but I was wondering how hard it would be for me to find a job there. Does anybody have any idea? Do people go to an English speaking psychologist in Singapore or Dubai?


Where are you from in the first place? Have you been to Southern Asia or the Middle East before? What is your specialty?


----------



## ankaf

JWilliamson said:


> Where are you from in the first place? Have you been to Southern Asia or the Middle East before? What is your specialty?



I'm from Romania, and my certifications are acknowledged in Europe (I don't know about the rest of the world, I think I would have to take some exams or something).
I'm a clinical psychologist and counselor. I am also certified in work psychology and traffic and transport psychology.


----------



## JWilliamson

*psychologist and counselor*



ankaf said:


> I'm from Romania, and my certifications are acknowledged in Europe (I don't know about the rest of the world, I think I would have to take some exams or something).
> I'm a clinical psychologist and counselor. I am also certified in work psychology and traffic and transport psychology.


sounds good, Singapore is a busy city thats continually growing. I think with some quick exams you can easily begin to work. English is spoken through out the city


----------



## TechnoWriter

Hi Ankaf,

I dun know much about Psychology, probably cant spell it too 

But i think this link will help u or at least direct you in the right direction

> Singapore Psychological Society <

Best Wishes


----------

